# Thinking of Kelly



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Tonight I learned that my family's dog, Kelly, who lives with my mom in a different city, will be P.T.S. tomorrow afternoon. She's a Scottish Terrier who has a great personality. She is normally stubborn, moody, and loves food. She has a lot of health problems and is 13 years old, but, of course, that doesn't make it easier. I wish I could be there for my mom and sister...I'm looking at bus schedules...I have my 3 sweet kitties who are lifesavers right now, but I'm listening to the sad songs and praying for a miracle. If you happen to have a moment at 3:00pm PST, please think of Kelly and my family. Pray for peace and no pain, whatever the final decision may be. It never gets easier.


----------



## Chattycat (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll be praying for your family and their dog. I am sorry to hear that she is having problems. Just remember that her life has been better than it could have been because of you and your family. Your lives have probably been better because of her, too! God bless you!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear about Kelly. Its difficult to watch our loved ones grown old, and painful to let them go. But sadly, so often it is the ultimate kindness that you can give to them. The tribe sends lots of loving tribal headbumps and "feel goodies", and will keep Kelly, you and your family in our thoughts.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Such a tough time, I am so sorry. My thought are with you and your family.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My thoughts will be will all of you. This is such a hard time for you. When a beloved dog reaches the age of 13, he's a real member of the family. It's so difficult to say goodbye; it leaves a hole in your heart.  I hope that years of great memories will help to heal that wound. God bless.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kelly  .


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Kelly...I'm sure you have many wonderful memories to look back on for comfort.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry to hear about Kelly. I'm sure she had a fantastic 13 years of life because of your family. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## amaranth (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you for your kind thoughts, everyone. Kelly was put to sleep yesterday afternoon. My mom says that she seemed very peaceful throughout the whole vet visit and passed away quickly and quietly. I look forward to the day when we'll meet again. She was such a loyal dog.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Amaranth, I'll move this to the Rainbow Bridge Forum, so that people can post their thoughts.

I am so sorry that Kelly is gone.  I know she'll be missed. I'm sure that she is now bringing joy to the angels, and is surrounded by perfect love. Blessings to you and your family. I know that everything that could be done for Kelly was done, and that she had a wonderful life.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sorry to hear that  , at least she is a the rainbow bridge where she doesn't have to suffer anymore.


----------

